# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  اغلب المشا‘كل ـآلشـآ‘ئـعـة في الانترنت وٍحــلووووووولــــها

## احساس المطر

كيفكم اعضاء منتديات الحصن 
كثير منا يعاني من مشاكل الأنترنت او بجهازه ....ويكون اكثر من شخص
يعاني منها ..عشان هيك لطشتلكم هالبوست  :SnipeR (30): 

مشكلة رقم 1 

أحيانا تختفي امكانية الكتابة باللغة العربية من لوحة

المفاتيح . ما الحل ؟  



1. الذهاب لقائمة المتصفح واختيار الخيار عرض view ثم ترميز

encoding ثم اختيار 

الخيار العربية arabic .. واذا كان غير موجود يمكن اختياره من الخيار 

المزيد more من نفس قائمة encoding .


2. الذهاب للوحة التحكم control panel ومن ثم اختار الخيار

لغات **************************************************  **********************s أو regional & **************************************************  **********************s .

من النافذة التي تظهر نختار خيارات متقدمة advanced .

في نافذة advanced توجد قائمة باللغات نختار منها اللغة

العربية . 

3. اذا كان لديكم شريط جوجل google toolbar نحذفه فهو

يسبب المشكلة أحيانا  

مشكلة (2) 

صادفَنا عرض فلاشي اثناء تصفح الانترنت ونريد

حفظه لدينا بالجهاز . كيف ؟ 

1. الذهاب الى الخيار أدوات tools من قائمة المتصفح ثم خيارات انترنت internet options

ثم تعريفات settings ومن ثم عرض ملفات view files ثم البحث عن الملف

الفلاشي المطلوب ضمن الملفات المعروضة , وتكون بجواره علامة شركة فلاش حرف ال f .




2. بواسطة برنامج حافظ للفلاش مثل Flash Capture 
للتحميل => http://download.com.com/redir?pid=10...d=104657&edId= 3&siteId=4&oId=3002-20-10173624&ontId=20<ype=dl_dlnow&lop=link&destUrl=ht tp%3A%2F%2Fwww.dreamingsoft.com%2Fdownload%2Fflash cap.zip
ما اعرف كيف ادخل ارتباط تشعبي  
بيانات التسجيل : بدكم تتحملوني

الاسم :f2we b



السيريال : DC35-7E2C-517B-D03C-C7BD-B72B-4C5F-F6AC

الحجم : 1.24 ميجا بايت

بعد تحميل البرنامج يلزم اغلاق المتصفح وفتحه من جديد

وتظهر ايقونة قرص ضمن أيقونات المتصفح 

ومنها تستطيع التحكم بالبرنامج . 




وكي تحفظ فلاشا ما من الشبكة كل ما عليك هو ان تشير عليه بالفأرة فتظهر اشارة البرنامج 

فنختار منها الخيار ( حفظ فلاش باسم ) .


المشكلة رقم 3

المودم لا يعمل بسرعة مطلوبة  


وهذا مشكلة قد لا يشعر به مستخدم لا عندما يغير نظام تشغيل من نظام الي أخر ويكون نفس المودم يلحظ اختلاف سرعة مودم بتغيرنظم تشغيل.

تحدث هذا مشكلة في ويندوز اكس بي بروفيشينال بنسبة 70%

سبب المودم لا يعمل بسرعة مطلوبة هو 

الكارت غير متعرف بشكل سليم، صحيح هو متعرف لذا نظام تشغيل ولكن ليس متوافق معه بشكل جيد ،حتي لو كان تعريف التي عندك هو تعريف اصلي لكارت المودم

وفي أغلاب أحيان عندما يكون كارت المودم غير متوافق يشبك عند سرعة ؟؟.31 كيلوبايت


الحل بسيط ومجرب اكثر من مرة وهو

اعمل تحديت لوندوز( (*************************************************  *****s Updateمن انترنت لهاردوير =>  

مشكلة رقم 4.......كيفية تبريد المعالجات والحفاظ عليها .......

تبريد المعالجاتا :
طرق تبريد المعالجات

المبدد الحراري : 

هو عبارة عن شريحة من المعدن تلتصق بسطح المعالج (مربعة الشكل أو مستطيلة عادة إلا أن بعضها شبه دائري ) يخرج منها بشكل عمودي عدد كبير من العواميد المعدنية (*) ، وفائدة هذا المبدد الحراري هو أن الحرارة الناتجة من المعالج تنتشر في القضبان العمودية ذات المساحة السطحية الكبيرة فتقوم بتبديد الحرارة وكلما كان المبدد الحراري أكبر كان أفضل ، ويصنع المبدد الحراري عادة من الألمونيوم لأنه موصل جيد للحرارة.

يجب على المبدد الحراري أن يكون ملتصقاً بسطح المعالج تماماً ، في بعض المعالجات لا يكون المبدد ملتصقاً به من المصنع بل يثبت فوق المعالج بمثبتات معدنية خاصة (معالجات بنتيوم هي أفضل مثال ) ، وفي هذه الحالة إذا قمت بتثبيت المبدد الحراري على المعالج مباشرة ستكون النتيجة وجود كمية (بسيطة جداً) من الهواء بين المعالج والمبدد الحراري فيجب دائماً وضع مادة بيضاء خاصة تسمى heat sink compound وتملأ هذه المادة الفراغ البسيط وتسمح للحرارة بأن تنتقل بكفاءة من المعالج ، يجب وضع كمية بسيطة جداً منها .

المبدد الحراري الجيد يجب أن يكون أكبر ما يمكن و ذو أكبر عدد من العواميد الصغيرة ( أو الإبر العمودية ) كما يجب أن يكون مدخل الهواء أبعد ما يمكن عن المخرج حتى لا يعود الهواء الساخن الخارج من المبدد للدخول مرة ثانية .

مروحة التبريد : 

وعملها هو دفع الهواء بين العواميد المعدنية للمبدد الحراري بحيث يمكن تبديد قدر أكبر من الحرارة ، وفي بعض الأحيان قد يستخدم المبدد الحراري بدون مروحة تبريد وهذا يقلل التكلفة ويجعل المعالج غير معرض للتلف بسبب توقف المروحة عن العمل (طبعاً في هذه الحالة يجب استعمال مبدد حراري كبير جداً ) ولكن لاحظ أن استخدام المروحة يجعل التبريد أفضل حتى 10 مرات من المبدد الحراري بدون مروحة .

يمكن قياس قوة المروحة باستخدام عدد الأقدام المربعة من الهواء التي تدفعها في الدقيقة الواحدة (CFM) .

مبرد بالتير :

وهو جهاز على شكل شريحة مربعة الشكل ( لا أعتقد أنه يتوفر في البلاد العربية ) توضع على سطح المعالج وتعمل بالكهرباء و تقوم بسحب الحرارة من سطح المعالج إلى السطح الآخر و يثبت المبدد الحراري من أعلى ، تقوم هذه الأجهزة بالتبريد بكفاءة تامة ولكنها غالية الثمن ولا تستعمل في العادة إلا من قبل الذين يشغلون معالجاتهم أعلى من تردد الساعة الذي يفترض بهم تشغيلها عنده لأن المعالج في هذه الحالة ينتج كميات كبيرة من الحرارة .

التبريد بالماء :

أما التبريد بالماء فهو من أكثر أشكال تبريد المعالجات إثارة ويستعمل الماء بطريقة مثل تلك المستعملة في السيارات (مثل الجهاز المعروض في الصورة ) فهو يعتمد على تمرير المياه داخل المبدد الحراري (له تركيب خاص) أو استبدال المبدد الحراري بعلبة صغيرة يمر فيها الماء . 


التبريد بواسطة "كومبريسور": 

يوجد أيضاً كومبريسورات خاصة تشبه الموجودة في أجهزة التبريد ولكنها أصغر ( لا تتوفر في البلاد العربية نظراً لتطورها التقني ) تقوم بتبريد سطح المعالج وطبعاً يستهلك هذا النظام الكثير من الكهرباء وهو مكلف أيضاً .

التبريد بالنتروجين السائل: 

التبريد بالنيتروجين السائل ( درجة حرارته أكثر من 180 درجة تحت الصفر ) لا يستعمل إلا تحت ظروف خاصة في المختبرات ، فمثلاً باستخدام النيتروجين السائل أمكن للعلماء أن يجعلوا المعالج بنتيوم يعمل بتردد يفوق 500 ميجاهيرتز .  

مشكله رقم 5كيف تتعامل مع جهازك عند توقفه فجأة ؟؟ 

أمر طبيعي أن يحدث عطل أو خطأ فني في جهازك فتواجهك مشكلات, مثل عدم القدرة على فتح قوائم بعض البرنامج أو عدم ظهور مؤشر الماوس, أو أن تكون الصورة الخاصة بواجهة عرض البرنامج غير مكتملة وقد ينقصها بعض الأزرار أو القوائم. في معظم الأحوال يكون السبب هو عطل في العرض على الشاشة وقد يكون السبب هو تثبيت مكونات جديدة مثل الماوس أو المودم, وفى حالات أخري يكون السبب هو تشغيل برنامجين أو أكثر تسبب تعارضا مع بعضها. في مثل هذه الحالات ... ماذا تفعل? هذا ما سنحاول الإجابة عليه فى هذه المقالة .

إعادة التحكم إلى النظام 

أول خطوة يجب القيام بها هي إعادة السيطرة إلى النظام من جديد, حتي تستطيع حفظ ملفاتك المفتوحة وإغلاق برامجها, تحسبا لأي سبب قد يؤثر عليها. اتبع الخطوات التالية لتتمكن من التعامل مع **************************************************  ****s من جديد : 

- انتظر عدة دقائق حتي ينتهي البرنامج من تنفيذ كافة الأوامر والعمليات التي يقوم بتنفيذها . 

- لو استمر نظام التشغيل **************************************************  ****s في التوقف عن العمل, اضغط Ctrl + Alt + Delete فتظهر قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تحت التنفيذ, انقر اسم البرنامج المتبوع بعبارة (Not Responding) ثم انقر زرEnd Task وبهذه الطريقة تستطيع غلق البرنامج المسبب للمشكلة والعودة إلي نظام التشغيل*******************************************  ***********s . 

- إذا لم تحصل على أي نتيجة عند الضغط على مفاتيح Ctrl + Alt +Delete حاول حفظ الملفات المفتوحة في أي تطبيقات أخرى ثم أغلقها حتى لا تفقد المستندات المفتوحة أو التعديلات التي تمت عليها. ثم اضغطCtrl + Alt +Delete مرة أخرى لتغلق البرنامج الذي يحتوي على المشكلة . 

- لو استمر توقف النظام اضغطCtrl + Alt + Delete ثم انقر زرShut Down أو انقرCtrl + Alt + Delete مرة أخرى . 

- هذا الأمر يؤدي إلي إعادة تشغيل **************************************************  ****s مرة أخرى, فإذا لم ينجح هذا الإجراء. اضغط على مفتاحReset الموجود فى جهازك ليقوم بنفس النتيجة. 

- في بعض الحالات, خاصة في حالة إغلاق الجهاز اضطراريا نتيجة وجود مشكلة, يقوم **************************************************  ****s بوضع ملفات مؤقتة Temporary Files على مشغل الأقراص الصلبة Hard Drive هذه الملفات تسبب غلق النظام في المستقبل. لذلك يفضل بعد إعادة تشغيل الجهاز تشغيل برنامج Scan Disk لإزالة هذه الملفات ويقوم نظام التشغيل **************************************************  ****s عادة بتشغيل 

ملطووووووووش.....بدون تصرف  :Bl (14):

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا
					

كيفكم اعضاء منتديات الحصن 
كثير منا يعاني من مشاكل الأنترنت او بجهازه ....ويكون اكثر من شخص
يعاني منها ..عشان هيك لطشتلكم هالبوست 

مشكلة رقم 1 

أحيانا تختفي امكانية الكتابة باللغة العربية من لوحة

المفاتيح . ما الحل ؟  



1. الذهاب لقائمة المتصفح واختيار الخيار عرض view ثم ترميز

encoding ثم اختيار 

الخيار العربية arabic .. واذا كان غير موجود يمكن اختياره من الخيار 

المزيد more من نفس قائمة encoding .


2. الذهاب للوحة التحكم control panel ومن ثم اختار الخيار

لغات **************************************************  **********************s أو regional & **************************************************  **********************s .

من النافذة التي تظهر نختار خيارات متقدمة advanced .

في نافذة advanced توجد قائمة باللغات نختار منها اللغة

العربية . 

3. اذا كان لديكم شريط جوجل google toolbar نحذفه فهو

يسبب المشكلة أحيانا  

مشكلة (2) 

صادفَنا عرض فلاشي اثناء تصفح الانترنت ونريد

حفظه لدينا بالجهاز . كيف ؟ 

1. الذهاب الى الخيار أدوات tools من قائمة المتصفح ثم خيارات انترنت internet options

ثم تعريفات settings ومن ثم عرض ملفات view files ثم البحث عن الملف

الفلاشي المطلوب ضمن الملفات المعروضة , وتكون بجواره علامة شركة فلاش حرف ال f .




2. بواسطة برنامج حافظ للفلاش مثل Flash Capture 
للتحميل => http://download.com.com/redir?pid=10...d=104657&edId= 3&siteId=4&oId=3002-20-10173624&ontId=20<ype=dl_dlnow&lop=link&destUrl=ht tp%3A%2F%2Fwww.dreamingsoft.com%2Fdownload%2Fflash cap.zip
ما اعرف كيف ادخل ارتباط تشعبي  
بيانات التسجيل : بدكم تتحملوني

الاسم :f2we b



السيريال : DC35-7E2C-517B-D03C-C7BD-B72B-4C5F-F6AC

الحجم : 1.24 ميجا بايت

بعد تحميل البرنامج يلزم اغلاق المتصفح وفتحه من جديد

وتظهر ايقونة قرص ضمن أيقونات المتصفح 

ومنها تستطيع التحكم بالبرنامج . 




وكي تحفظ فلاشا ما من الشبكة كل ما عليك هو ان تشير عليه بالفأرة فتظهر اشارة البرنامج 

فنختار منها الخيار ( حفظ فلاش باسم ) .


المشكلة رقم 3

المودم لا يعمل بسرعة مطلوبة  


وهذا مشكلة قد لا يشعر به مستخدم لا عندما يغير نظام تشغيل من نظام الي أخر ويكون نفس المودم يلحظ اختلاف سرعة مودم بتغيرنظم تشغيل.

تحدث هذا مشكلة في ويندوز اكس بي بروفيشينال بنسبة 70%

سبب المودم لا يعمل بسرعة مطلوبة هو 

الكارت غير متعرف بشكل سليم، صحيح هو متعرف لذا نظام تشغيل ولكن ليس متوافق معه بشكل جيد ،حتي لو كان تعريف التي عندك هو تعريف اصلي لكارت المودم

وفي أغلاب أحيان عندما يكون كارت المودم غير متوافق يشبك عند سرعة ؟؟.31 كيلوبايت


الحل بسيط ومجرب اكثر من مرة وهو

اعمل تحديت لوندوز( (*************************************************  *****s Updateمن انترنت لهاردوير =>  

مشكلة رقم 4.......كيفية تبريد المعالجات والحفاظ عليها .......

تبريد المعالجاتا :
طرق تبريد المعالجات

المبدد الحراري : 

هو عبارة عن شريحة من المعدن تلتصق بسطح المعالج (مربعة الشكل أو مستطيلة عادة إلا أن بعضها شبه دائري ) يخرج منها بشكل عمودي عدد كبير من العواميد المعدنية (*) ، وفائدة هذا المبدد الحراري هو أن الحرارة الناتجة من المعالج تنتشر في القضبان العمودية ذات المساحة السطحية الكبيرة فتقوم بتبديد الحرارة وكلما كان المبدد الحراري أكبر كان أفضل ، ويصنع المبدد الحراري عادة من الألمونيوم لأنه موصل جيد للحرارة.

يجب على المبدد الحراري أن يكون ملتصقاً بسطح المعالج تماماً ، في بعض المعالجات لا يكون المبدد ملتصقاً به من المصنع بل يثبت فوق المعالج بمثبتات معدنية خاصة (معالجات بنتيوم هي أفضل مثال ) ، وفي هذه الحالة إذا قمت بتثبيت المبدد الحراري على المعالج مباشرة ستكون النتيجة وجود كمية (بسيطة جداً) من الهواء بين المعالج والمبدد الحراري فيجب دائماً وضع مادة بيضاء خاصة تسمى heat sink compound وتملأ هذه المادة الفراغ البسيط وتسمح للحرارة بأن تنتقل بكفاءة من المعالج ، يجب وضع كمية بسيطة جداً منها .

المبدد الحراري الجيد يجب أن يكون أكبر ما يمكن و ذو أكبر عدد من العواميد الصغيرة ( أو الإبر العمودية ) كما يجب أن يكون مدخل الهواء أبعد ما يمكن عن المخرج حتى لا يعود الهواء الساخن الخارج من المبدد للدخول مرة ثانية .

مروحة التبريد : 

وعملها هو دفع الهواء بين العواميد المعدنية للمبدد الحراري بحيث يمكن تبديد قدر أكبر من الحرارة ، وفي بعض الأحيان قد يستخدم المبدد الحراري بدون مروحة تبريد وهذا يقلل التكلفة ويجعل المعالج غير معرض للتلف بسبب توقف المروحة عن العمل (طبعاً في هذه الحالة يجب استعمال مبدد حراري كبير جداً ) ولكن لاحظ أن استخدام المروحة يجعل التبريد أفضل حتى 10 مرات من المبدد الحراري بدون مروحة .

يمكن قياس قوة المروحة باستخدام عدد الأقدام المربعة من الهواء التي تدفعها في الدقيقة الواحدة (CFM) .

مبرد بالتير :

وهو جهاز على شكل شريحة مربعة الشكل ( لا أعتقد أنه يتوفر في البلاد العربية ) توضع على سطح المعالج وتعمل بالكهرباء و تقوم بسحب الحرارة من سطح المعالج إلى السطح الآخر و يثبت المبدد الحراري من أعلى ، تقوم هذه الأجهزة بالتبريد بكفاءة تامة ولكنها غالية الثمن ولا تستعمل في العادة إلا من قبل الذين يشغلون معالجاتهم أعلى من تردد الساعة الذي يفترض بهم تشغيلها عنده لأن المعالج في هذه الحالة ينتج كميات كبيرة من الحرارة .

التبريد بالماء :

أما التبريد بالماء فهو من أكثر أشكال تبريد المعالجات إثارة ويستعمل الماء بطريقة مثل تلك المستعملة في السيارات (مثل الجهاز المعروض في الصورة ) فهو يعتمد على تمرير المياه داخل المبدد الحراري (له تركيب خاص) أو استبدال المبدد الحراري بعلبة صغيرة يمر فيها الماء . 


التبريد بواسطة "كومبريسور": 

يوجد أيضاً كومبريسورات خاصة تشبه الموجودة في أجهزة التبريد ولكنها أصغر ( لا تتوفر في البلاد العربية نظراً لتطورها التقني ) تقوم بتبريد سطح المعالج وطبعاً يستهلك هذا النظام الكثير من الكهرباء وهو مكلف أيضاً .

التبريد بالنتروجين السائل: 

التبريد بالنيتروجين السائل ( درجة حرارته أكثر من 180 درجة تحت الصفر ) لا يستعمل إلا تحت ظروف خاصة في المختبرات ، فمثلاً باستخدام النيتروجين السائل أمكن للعلماء أن يجعلوا المعالج بنتيوم يعمل بتردد يفوق 500 ميجاهيرتز .  

مشكله رقم 5كيف تتعامل مع جهازك عند توقفه فجأة ؟؟ 

أمر طبيعي أن يحدث عطل أو خطأ فني في جهازك فتواجهك مشكلات, مثل عدم القدرة على فتح قوائم بعض البرنامج أو عدم ظهور مؤشر الماوس, أو أن تكون الصورة الخاصة بواجهة عرض البرنامج غير مكتملة وقد ينقصها بعض الأزرار أو القوائم. في معظم الأحوال يكون السبب هو عطل في العرض على الشاشة وقد يكون السبب هو تثبيت مكونات جديدة مثل الماوس أو المودم, وفى حالات أخري يكون السبب هو تشغيل برنامجين أو أكثر تسبب تعارضا مع بعضها. في مثل هذه الحالات ... ماذا تفعل? هذا ما سنحاول الإجابة عليه فى هذه المقالة .

إعادة التحكم إلى النظام 

أول خطوة يجب القيام بها هي إعادة السيطرة إلى النظام من جديد, حتي تستطيع حفظ ملفاتك المفتوحة وإغلاق برامجها, تحسبا لأي سبب قد يؤثر عليها. اتبع الخطوات التالية لتتمكن من التعامل مع **************************************************  ****s من جديد : 

- انتظر عدة دقائق حتي ينتهي البرنامج من تنفيذ كافة الأوامر والعمليات التي يقوم بتنفيذها . 

- لو استمر نظام التشغيل **************************************************  ****s في التوقف عن العمل, اضغط Ctrl + Alt + Delete فتظهر قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تحت التنفيذ, انقر اسم البرنامج المتبوع بعبارة (Not Responding) ثم انقر زرEnd Task وبهذه الطريقة تستطيع غلق البرنامج المسبب للمشكلة والعودة إلي نظام التشغيل*******************************************  ***********s . 

- إذا لم تحصل على أي نتيجة عند الضغط على مفاتيح Ctrl + Alt +Delete حاول حفظ الملفات المفتوحة في أي تطبيقات أخرى ثم أغلقها حتى لا تفقد المستندات المفتوحة أو التعديلات التي تمت عليها. ثم اضغطCtrl + Alt +Delete مرة أخرى لتغلق البرنامج الذي يحتوي على المشكلة . 

- لو استمر توقف النظام اضغطCtrl + Alt + Delete ثم انقر زرShut Down أو انقرCtrl + Alt + Delete مرة أخرى . 

- هذا الأمر يؤدي إلي إعادة تشغيل **************************************************  ****s مرة أخرى, فإذا لم ينجح هذا الإجراء. اضغط على مفتاحReset الموجود فى جهازك ليقوم بنفس النتيجة. 

- في بعض الحالات, خاصة في حالة إغلاق الجهاز اضطراريا نتيجة وجود مشكلة, يقوم **************************************************  ****s بوضع ملفات مؤقتة Temporary Files على مشغل الأقراص الصلبة Hard Drive هذه الملفات تسبب غلق النظام في المستقبل. لذلك يفضل بعد إعادة تشغيل الجهاز تشغيل برنامج Scan Disk لإزالة هذه الملفات ويقوم نظام التشغيل **************************************************  ****s عادة بتشغيل 

ملطووووووووش.....بدون تصرف 






شو يا عمي شوي شوي خلينا نقدر نرد عليكي....

لا ما شاء الله اليوم حلا انتي مش طبيعية ...

الله يعطيكي العافية ..

وعن جد مواضيعك مميزة...

ومن عندي   بعطيكي 100%100

*

----------


## احساس المطر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شو يا عمي شوي شوي خلينا نقدر نرد عليكي....
> 
> لا ما شاء الله اليوم حلا انتي مش طبيعية ...
> ...


ما فيه شي من واجبكم  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا على ردك وان شاء الله دائما 100%100

----------

